# My computer won`t let me download anything



## Preecey22 (Oct 27, 2009)

My computer just got back from repairs, it broke because of a virus but I was having trouble before that because I think I deleted a driver or something when trying to clear my PC, anyway basically now I can`t download anything, not a single program or picture, If I try and save a picture for example, it downloads and then when I try and open it it says the file is empty. If I try and download something I get an error message, for example I just tried to download Teamspeak and got this when I went to install it.

C:\Users\Maureen\Downloads\ts2_client_rc2_2032.exe is not a valid Win32 application

I get that same message for everything I download that isnt a picture.

now to me that error message might aswell be in French because I have no idea what it means, so its why I have come here for help, you can only run a computer for so long and not be able to download anything before its pretty much worthless and should be thrown out the window.


----------



## Preecey22 (Oct 27, 2009)

.....


----------



## TazGothmin (Oct 26, 2009)

Preecey22 said:


> My computer just got back from repairs, it broke because of a virus but I was having trouble before that because I think I deleted a driver or something when trying to clear my PC, anyway basically now I can`t download anything, not a single program or picture, If I try and save a picture for example, it downloads and then when I try and open it it says the file is empty. If I try and download something I get an error message, for example I just tried to download Teamspeak and got this when I went to install it.
> 
> C:\Users\Maureen\Downloads\ts2_client_rc2_2032.exe is not a valid Win32 application
> 
> ...


this could maybe be a IE problem...

first i would say Open IE on the top right click "Tools" go down to "Internet Options" then click on the tab "Security" then at bottom click "Reset All Zones To Default Level"

if this not work or you can't click it then you could try downloading a fresh copy of IE 8 from miscrosoft http://www.microsoft.com/windows/Internet-explorer/default.aspx

or another way to find out if it is IE or somthing big in your OS files you could download FireFox and then download somthing from FireFox if it works then you no it is IE if not then you may need to get a windows cd and repair it

( if you wanna be really cheeky ) and if you did not say any thing to the shop you got it fixed at take your computer back into the repair shop who fixed it and blame it on them say since got it back from you i can't download and get them to find and fix the problem


----------



## TK9K1 (May 13, 2009)

I would assume that you're still infected, and/or the damage caused by the infection has not yet been properly cleaned up. Try contacting the shop that repaired your PC regarding the problem, and see if they will warranty their work.

It sounds like you either have an appending executable virus rampant on your system, or the infection has damaged Windows registry files pertaining to the handling of various file extensions. In either case, a repair will be difficult without professional help, and in some cases,a reload of the system may be necessary.


----------



## Preecey22 (Oct 27, 2009)

TK9K1 said:


> I would assume that you're still infected, and/or the damage caused by the infection has not yet been properly cleaned up. Try contacting the shop that repaired your PC regarding the problem, and see if they will warranty their work.
> 
> It sounds like you either have an appending executable virus rampant on your system, or the infection has damaged Windows registry files pertaining to the handling of various file extensions. In either case, a repair will be difficult without professional help, and in some cases,a reload of the system may be necessary.


Dang... the worst part is I cant download any anti virus software because... well I cant download anything.

oh and to previous guy I already use Firefox.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try resetting ie http://www.ehow.com/how_5331573_reset-microsoft-internet-explorer-ie.html


----------



## Preecey22 (Oct 27, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi try resetting ie http://www.ehow.com/how_5331573_reset-microsoft-internet-explorer-ie.html


I use Firefox.


----------



## TazGothmin (Oct 26, 2009)

Preecey22 said:


> I use Firefox.


then have you tryed useing IE to download somthing


----------



## TK9K1 (May 13, 2009)

Still try resetting IE. Also try launching Firefox in safemode (there's an option in the start menu for it)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes do run the IE fix, in addition go to start all programs accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
regsvr32 / i SHELL32.DLL
```
press enter then type exit reboot to take effect.


----------

